# Wright County (Missouri) Beekeepers--new group



## homesteader824 (Jun 9, 2012)

I am pleased to announce that the first meeting of the Wright County Beekeepers will be Thursday, February 13th, 6:30 PM at the Laclede Electric Building in Hartville. There is no cost to attend and all beekeepers, as well as those thinking about getting bees, are welcome and encouraged to attend. We will be meeting the second Thursday of each month, same time and location. For more information, contact us at WrightCountyBeekeepers at Gmail . com


----------



## plcnut (Mar 8, 2013)

The Wright County Beekeepers now meet at 7pm for the summer.


----------

